# fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!



## Lucioperca17 (2. April 2016)

hi,

in meinem Gartenteich sind die fische verpilzt.
am stärksten betrifft es die giebel und die kärpfchen.
jetzt habe ich im Baumarkt ein Mittelchen dagegen gekauft.
ein Problem habe ich jetzt jedoch mit dem Dosierung!
die Dosierung ist je 1000l teichwasser angegeben.
wie kann ich rausfinden/errechnen wieviel Liter wasser in meinem teich grob drin sind? was passiert bei einer etwaigen Überdosierung?
ich sollte schnell handeln da bereits ein paar fische verendet sind.
mir geht es jetzt weniger darum warum die fische verpilzt sind und um die ev. schlechte wassergüte des teichs sondern wie gesagt um die Dosierung.

der Teich ist ca. 4 mal 4 meter.in der mitte ist ein "loch" mit Durchmesser 1.20m auf 1.20m.dort ist er ca. ein meter tief.der rest ist so ca. 20-50cm.
für schnelle hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar!|wavey:


----------



## Lajos1 (2. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hallo,

PI mal Daumen 6000 Liter. Aber die Angabe der Resttiefe mit 20 bis 50 cm ist natürlich höchst ungenau, also ist das genau gar nicht berechenbar.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## gründler (2. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Ich weiß dir geht es um die Liters...aber wenn wir dabei sind,häng in dein Teich Torf.
Üngedüngten guten Hochmoortorf in eine Damen Strumpfhose und rein damit.Alle 8-10 Wochen erneuern.Nen frischen Eichenstamm geht auch,bezw.du musst dein Wasser mit Huminstoffen anreichern so beugt man Verpilzungen vor.





Grob wie erwähnt ca 6000liter + - null.

#h


----------



## ein Angler (2. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hi
 Wenn Dein Mittel geholfen hat dann mach mal um vorbeugend zu handeln ruhig 1-2 Kilo salz rein habe ich früher so gemacht.
 Gruß Andreas


----------



## Lucioperca17 (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

danke erstmal für eure tipps.
da der Teich glaub in der breite eher 3m mittlerweile ist geh ich dann mal von 5000l aus,oder? 
wie bringe ich das zeug am besten in den Teich? vielleicht erstmal in einem eimer anrühren und dann den eimer in den Teich kippen?
besteht eine Gefahr für die fische wenn es dann doch zuviel von dem zeug war? das mittel heisst übrigens tetra Pond medifin.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



ein Angler schrieb:


> Hi
> Wenn Dein Mittel geholfen hat dann mach mal um vorbeugend zu handeln ruhig 1-2 Kilo salz rein habe ich früher so gemacht.
> Gruß Andreas




Salz wirkt gegen Ektoparasiten.
Pilzsporen sind übrigens *immer* im Wasser.
Meistens stimmt was mit dem Stoffwechselabbau umwandlung
nicht.
Organische Belastung des Wassers mal Gepfrüft?


----------



## NaabMäx (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hi,
Hast du vor kurzem Leitungswasser eingefüllt?
Oder die Fische begrapscht?


----------



## Gondoschir (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich weiß dir geht es um die Liters...aber wenn wir dabei sind,häng in dein Teich Torf.
> Üngedüngten guten Hochmoortorf in eine Damen Strumpfhose und rein damit.Alle 8-10 Wochen erneuern.Nen frischen Eichenstamm geht auch,bezw.du musst dein Wasser mit Huminstoffen anreichern so beugt man Verpilzungen vor.
> Grob wie erwähnt ca 6000liter + - null.
> 
> #h



Ich habe das Hochmoor "Mecklenbruch" direkt vor der Tür. Ist allerdings als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.
Würde sich da jetzt Weißtorf oder Schwarztorf besser eignen? #c


----------



## gründler (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Ich habe das Hochmoor "Mecklenbruch" direkt vor der Tür. Ist allerdings als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen.
> Würde sich da jetzt Weißtorf oder Schwarztorf besser eignen? #c


 
Auf dieser Seite kann man sich viel Wissen hohlen das ist  zwar Aquariumbereich aber nicht viel anders wie in Gartenteichen.


http://www.afizucht.de/html/wasserzusatz.html


----------



## feederbrassen (3. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



gründler schrieb:


> Auf dieser Seite kann man sich viel Wissen hohlen das ist  zwar Aquariumbereich aber nicht viel anders wie in Gartenteichen.
> 
> 
> http://www.afizucht.de/html/wasserzusatz.html



Aber die Wasserchemie ist die gleiche.:m


----------



## Lucioperca17 (5. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hast du vor kurzem Leitungswasser eingefüllt?
> Oder die Fische begrapscht?



nein.weder noch.in den Teich kommt wenn dann nur regenwasser.die wasserqualitität ist aber generell schlecht,da keine Sauerstoffzufuhr vorhanden ist.wie gesagt sind die fische immer etwas verpilzt nach dem winter-wie in er Natur übrigens z.t. auch-nur halt nicht so stark...


----------



## NaabMäx (5. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hi,

Genrerell würde ich sagen, im Teich stimmt die Ökologie nicht.

probiers mal mit dem Torf, das hilft gegen Algen und Pilze, da es den PH-Wert senkt.
Für den Sauerstof gibt es Unterwasserpflanzen - die reinigen noch dazu.
Gibts in jedem Gutsortierten Gartencenter.
Über- und Unterwasserpflanzen müssen in einem ausgewogenen Verhältniss stehen.

So schaut das aus.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...UKEwiL7b_68_fLAhVG-A4KHexwCCAQ9QEIMjAEhttp://

Vogelkot im Dachrinnenwasser wird durch Wasserpflanzen ebenso verarbeitet.

mfg
NM


----------



## Sneep (7. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hallo,

ich würde die Finger vom Teich lassen. Da gibt es doch offenbar jetzt schon ein Problem. Wenn regelmäßig Fische verpilzen, ist das nicht normal. Verpilzungen sind immer sekundäre Erkrankungen. Dem gesunden Fisch machen die Sporen im Wasser nichts aus. Damit wird die Immunabwehr fertig.
Bei einem gestressten Tier setzen sich jedoch die Pilze durch. Das ist dann gut sichtbar, aber nur diie Folge einer andern Erkrankung. Die Chance, dass der Auslöser in der Wasserchemie zu suchen ist, ist groß. 

In ein Wasser, von dem man nichts weiß Sachen einzubringen von denen man fast nichts weiß ist ein Glücksspiel Das gilt auch für Torf. Jetzt den PH runterzubringen ist sicher gewagt. 

Vorschlag, fang die Tiere raus, hältere sie von mir aus in einem großen Setzkescher und setze sie in regelmäßigen Abständen für eine bestimmte Zeit in ein Salzbad. 

Salz regt den Fisch zur Bildung einer schützenden Schleimschicht an. Beim Transport oder bei anderen stressauslösenen Handlungen, kommt bei mir immer eine kleine Menge Salz ins Transportwasser.

Bitte kein Jodsalz oder ähnliches, am besten beim Metzger nachfragen, die haben sowas. Für die Wirkzeiten und Wirkmengen muss du mal bei den Koi-Züchtern suchen, die haben da Tabellen.

Wenn du die Fische nicht herausbekommst, zur Not mit E-Gerät, bevor alle über den Jordan gehen. Dafür ist aber trotz Gartenteich eine Erlaubnis erforderlich.
Dafür ist es aber die schonenste Methode.

Eine Behandlung im Teich sollte unterbleiben, solange die Wasserwerte die mögliche Ursache sind.

Wenn der aktuelle Ausbruch vorbei ist, geht es an die Ursachenforschung und die beginnt mit einer Wasseranalyse. Das macht der Zoohandel um die Ecke.

sneeP


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (9. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Wieso PH -Wert runter bringen PH-Werte unter 7 Schädigen erst Recht die Schleimhaut der Fische!
Verpilzung bekommen Fische nur wenn die Schleimhaut Verletzt ist.
Bei einem Teich mit 16 m² würde ich das Wasser abpumpen und die Fische in einem Salzbad (1% Speisesalzlösung  nicht länger als 30 Min.). 
Eine Behandlung im Teich ist nicht möglich.

Zuerst sollte aber geprüft werden ob es sich wirklich um einen Pilzbefall handelt, im Frühjahr tritt auch häufig Pocken befall der Karpfen auf, der aber von selbst abheilt.
(Pocken lassen sich nicht vom Fisch abstreifen, Pilzbefall dagegen schon.)


----------



## NaabMäx (9. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Jo, was haben wir den für einen PH- Wert?
Blaualgen und Pilze sind verwant.


Kannst sie auch komplet in Salz einlegen, dann hält der Pilz und der Fisch.
mfg
NM


----------



## Lucioperca17 (11. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

der Teich müsste eh komplett neu gemacht werden.
das ist ein grösserer act und wird von mir jahr für jahr vor mir hergeschoben.dann macht es auch sinn mit wassergüte prüfen etc.
momentan wundere ich mich eh manchmal dass überhaupt fische drin überleben.das ist jetzt schon eine trübe grüne brühe um die Jahreszeit.
ich habe jedenfalls im frühjahr desöfteren verpilzte fische gesehn.sowohl in natura als auch in Teichen jeglicher grösse.v.a. bei karpfen.
wie gesagt hab ich das in den ca. 30 jahren in denen der Teich besteht immer im frühjahr bemerkt.das ging dann von selber wieder weg.

das ganze jetzt gross aufzudröseln wäre zu aufwendig.pflanzen im Teich macht keinen sinn es sind noch kleine grasskarpfen drin die fräsen alles komplett weg.dann müsste noch Sauerstoff rein und wie gesagt komplett neu bepflanzt usw.
mir ging es jetzt lediglich drum es mit dem mitttel zu versuchen.die fische sind nicht wertvolle arten oder kois oder dergleichen sondern diverse wildfänge beim köfi angeln.um die kärpfchen wäre es mir allerdings schade,da sie wildfänge waren in 5cm grösse.
es scheint mir aber die verpilzung hätte mittlerweile abgenommen...
also auch kein algenentferner reinkippen oder wie? wollte ich auch mal versuchen...


----------



## Laichzeit (11. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Verpilzte Fische sollte man nicht zu sehr stressen aber wenn das Schlimmste vorüber ist, könntest du verwesendes Pflanzenmaterial entfernen.

Übern Winter verrottet das nur langsam, wird aber "mürbe". Wird es wärmer, zersetzt sich das abgestorbene Material und Laub schneller und zehrt Sauerstoff, gleichzeitig steigt die Keimbelasung.
Das stresst die Fische und macht sie anfälliger für Krankheiten.

Wenn du viele Bäume um den Teich hast, würde sich im Herbst zusätzlich ein Netz über dem Wasser gespannt lohen.


----------



## Sneep (12. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hallo,


Grasfische fräsen alles weg.... und dann?

Wird das zur Nahrung für die Algen. Deshalb die grüne Pampe.
Die restlichen, meist kleineren Fische, machen dann die Wasserflöhe nieder, damit ja kein Fressfeind den Algen was antut.

Es ist im Grunde so einfach.
Graser raus          =weniger Nahrung für Algen
Bestand absenken = Mehr Zooplankton überlebt
Wasserwechsel      = vorhandene Nährstoffe entfernen.
Pflanzen rein         =   Nahrungskonkurenz für die Algen.

Weshalb die Verpilzung im Frühjahr ausbricht ist logisch.
Die Tiere haben zum Ende des Winters ihre Reserven verbraucht und sind körperlich auf dem Tiefststand. Hinzu kommt, dass siejetzt den Stoffwechsel wieder hoch fahren müssen, ein extrem Kräfte raubender und anstrengender Vorgang.

sneep


----------



## phirania (12. April 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Gleiches hatte ich vor Jahren auch in meinem Teich beobachtet.
Problem,waren die Hier:
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...s.html&usg=AFQjCNG9aiXFlSKk2eE_cw1zHBjRvBK9Ew


----------



## NaabMäx (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hallo zusammen,
um das plausiebel darzustellen.

Eine Behandlung der Fische mit z.B. Salzlösung mag akut gegen den Pilzbefall helfen. Jedoch ist das keine Ursachenbehabeung.
Ebensowenig die Behandlung des Teiches mit Mittelchen aus der Zoohandlung um den PH wert zu senken, die meist auch auf Torf basieren oder der gleicher Funktion wie Torf.

Um dem langfristig entgenzuwirken ist ein funktionierendes ökosystem im Teich unumgänglich.
Dazu gehört eine Selbstreinigung des Wassers durch ausgewogenen Pflanzenbesatz oder Filter und der dazugehörige ausgewogene Fischbesatz. Eine Grundreinigung des Teiches wegen bereits zu hoher Verschlammung,
ein Abfischen von Laub und Blüten in den entsprechenden Zeiten unterstützt das System entsprechend.

Ein Zoogeschäftsbesitzer oder Vertreiber entsprechender Mitteln muss zwangsläufig sein Produkt anpreisen, da er davon lebt. Also bitte auch dafür Verständnis aufbringen. Und für Piks in der Ausartung der Einflüsse reicht evtl. auch ein kurzzeitiger Einsatz der Mittelchen um auf Normal zurückzukehren.

Bewertet nach dem aktueller Informationsstatus, da immer wiederkehrend, stimmt definitief die Basisi nicht. (Pflege, Zusammenstellung, sonstige unkontrollierte uns unbekannte Einflüsse)

Also keine Abwertung an alle Meinungen. Jede hat seine Berechtigung entsprechend der möglichen Ursachen.


Anderes Thema:
Fange ebenso immer wieder im Fluss und Altwasser, hauptsächlich Karpfen und Brachsen, die beschriebene Verpilzungen und Geschwüre aufweisen.
Wundern tut mich das im Fluss nicht. Jender ist (obwohl er mit qualität 2 eingestuft ist) in so großen Abschnitt kanalisiert, gestaut und somit verschlammt. Ein ausreichender Pflanzenbewuchs ist Mangelware.
Die Einleitung von " sog. geklärten Abwässern" trägt wahrscheinlich ebenso zu entzündungen bei.

Der Tirschutz ist zum Teil gegen die Angler sehr aktiv. Thema C&R, was jedoch die Arterhaltung und Vielfalt eindeutig unterstützt.
Ein Nadelpiks ist doch weidaus weniger unakzeptabel als das Töten des Fisches. 
Die Einleitung von bedingt geklärten Abwässern, die art der Tirbinen, die jedes leben zwehächselt, die sperrung der auf und Abzüge der Fische empfinde ich als enorme Verletzung des Tiersschutzgesetzes, was jedoch geduldet wird. Die Folgen sind schwerwiegend und bekannt.
Natürlich ist es besser geworden und es tut sich was, aber Handlungsbedarf besteht nach wie vor.
Man möge sich diesbezüglich doch erstmal auf die wichtigen Sachen stürzen.
Gäb es die Angler nicht, würden viele Probleme gar nicht offenkundig und die meisten positiven Maßnahmen kommen wohl auch von uns und unseren Verbänden. Also überwiegt der Vorteil von Hobbyanglern doch wesentlich. Und das was wir verursachen an Entnahme gleichen wir min. durch den Besatz aus. 
Der Gesetzgeber geht ebensowenig die Urachen an, er agiert nur und verlagert die Probleme. -> Ein teurer Spaß.
Es wird ein Problem kreiert oder zugelassen, dessen Auswirkung man nicht einschätzen kann und behandle die Auswirkung anstelle der Ursache. 

Mit großer Wertschätzung
NM


----------



## Lucioperca17 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

ich habe kein mittel eingesetzt.die verbliebenen fische haben sich alle gut erholt und sind nicht mehr verpilzt.
die 2,3 graskärpfchen die noch ev. drin sind (ca.15cm) allein für die wassertrübung verantwortlich zu machen-na ja.
ich denke mit nem wasserfilter wäre es schon fast behoben.so einfach ist die ganze thematik bei mir nicht-wie bereits gesagt.ich müsste die Folie erneuern und die verwurzelten Randzonen hierzu entfernen etc.das ist keine arbeit mal so für nen samstagmittag...


----------



## Nidderauer (10. Mai 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ich habe kein mittel eingesetzt.die verbliebenen fische haben sich alle gut erholt und sind nicht mehr verpilzt.
> die 2,3 graskärpfchen die noch ev. drin sind (ca.15cm) allein für die wassertrübung verantwortlich zu machen-na ja.
> ich denke mit nem wasserfilter wäre es schon fast behoben.so einfach ist die ganze thematik bei mir nicht-wie bereits gesagt.ich müsste die Folie erneuern und die verwurzelten Randzonen hierzu entfernen etc.das ist keine arbeit mal so für nen samstagmittag...



 Hallo,

 Fische, die ins Wasser kacken sorgen nunmal für verwertbare Biomasse, die von grünen Schwebealgen (Phytoplankton) gerne genutzt wird. Grün ist das Leben, unsichtbar ist der Tod #6

 Noch vor 30 Jahren wurde das Leitungswasser in jedem Swimmingpool spätestens nach einer Woche grün. Und das ganz ohne Fische.

 Die verwurzelten Randzonen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt entfernen, sofern diese einen Teil der Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser ziehen.

 Du hast bereits erkannt, dass es immer zur selben Zeit zu Problemen kommt, in diesen Zeiträumen würde ich einfach mal den Zufluss an Regenwasser woanders hinleiten, aber nicht in den Teich. Auch nach längeren Trockenphasen den ersten Abwasch vom Dach nicht in den Teich leiten.

 In der Regel unbedenklich sind die Monate Januar, Februar, Mai, Juni, August, September, November, Dezember.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Sneep (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: fische verpilzt im gartenteich!!! hilfe!*

Hallo,

Grün ist Leben?

möglicherweise in der Sahara, sicher nicht in einem Gewässer.

Grüne Gewässer sind kranke Gewässer und das ist in aller Regel ein zu viel an Nährstoffen und /oder falscher Fischbesatz. Da sollten dann zunächst mal die Graser wieder raus.  Das ist ein typisches Schadbild dieser Art.

Gesunde Gewässer sind nur im Frühjahr kurze Zeit grün. Das ist der Fall, wenn die Sonne die Algen bereits wachsen lässt, aber die Kleinkrebse noch nicht da sind.
Natürlich lässt Fischkot die Algen wachsen und die sind die Nahrungsgrundlage des Zooplanktons, zumindest theoretisch.
Wenn das Wasser aber grün wird, gibt es eindeutig zu viel pflanzliches Plankton. Dann können die Strudler wie die Daphnien die Algen nicht mehr verwerten, da sie nur kleinste Partikel fressen können. Die größeren Algen sind dann nur noch gut um im Herbst beim Abbau noch mal massiv Sauerstoff zu verbrauchen.

Vielleicht ist die Erfahrung und das Wissen, wie ein Gewässer aus zu sehen hat schon weitgehend verloren gegangen und wir halten den Ist-Zustand für normal.

SneeP


----------

